# Collectoritis



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Alright, Momo one mentioned he had close to 90 something plants so I figured I start a thread on how many different plants you have in your tank. I figure it would be interesting to see what everyone has...maybe in the future some trades, etc. I'm running into a problem where I keep gobbling up plants left and right and now have absolutely no room for all of them (thanks Bill, Sam, Craig!!!). Pretty much, I've scaped my 46 as much as I could. I've been so bored after filling out so many Federal job applications and writing essays I decided to actually scape my 29g "island of misfit toys"...so it actually looks pretty darn good now, rather being a hodge-podge of random plants and fish (although I can't seem to stop my white clouds from breeding). Not to mention college football is over so I'm just about bored out of my mind.

Here we go, I'll start:

46g main tank: 
Glossostigma
Echinodorus tennelus var. tennelus (pygmy chain sword)
Sagittaria subulata 
Hemianthus micranthemoides (pearl weed, grass, or whatever)
Monosolenium tenerum (pelia)
Hygrophilla difformis (Wisteria)
Riccia fluitans
Vesicularia dubyana (java moss)
Microsorum pteropus regular and Windelov
Rotala magenta
Rotala rotundifolia
Potamogeton gayi
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (brazillian pennywort)
Hydrocotyle verticillata (whorled pennywort)
Ludwigia repends var. narrow
Ludwigia peruensis (glandulosa)
Echinodorus rubin
and of course a couple bunches of Anacharis and Hornwort

Then in the 29g
Eusterallis stellata
Pogostemon stellata (or E. stellata broadleaf)
Potanigeton gayi
Hygrophilla difformis
Glossostigma
Riccia fluitans
Watersprite
Anubias nana
Anubias nana (petite? really tiny leaves)
Anubias barteri
Anubias azefli or frazeri
Anubias hastifolia
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Ludwigia peruensis
Ludwigia repens narrow
H. micranthemoides


I'm thinking I may have to take my QT and scape that thing since I don't plan on buying any fish until I move AGAIN!! augh

Feel free to let us know your flora! and fauna too if you like


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

my tank has surprisingly little species in it, but still looks stunning :tongue: 

37 gallon 130 watts 
DIY CO2

Anubias Nana
Java Fern
Watersprite
Glosso
Crypt. Wendtii
Crypt. Balanasae
Unknown small sword, maybe red rubin (still small, but beautiful!!!)

2 large angels, a few neons left from The Neon Tetra Disease Massacre of '04,
4 rams (3 new arrivals today!!! woohoo), ottos, farlowella (new today)


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Have:
Java Moss
Dwarf Hairgrass
Hemianthus Micranthemoides 
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Glossostigma
A little floating Riccia

Had:
Watersprite
Rotala Indica


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

of your collectoritis tanks, people ! Has anyone here ever achieved the 1 plant/gallon status?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

My newly planted 37 gallon has:
Egeria Densa
Ludwigia Gladulosa
Rotala Indica
Heteranthera zosteranthera
Hygrophilia Polysperma Tropic Sunset
Didiplis Diandra
Bacopa Monnieri
Rotala Wallichi
Hygrophilia Difformis
Elocharis acicularis
Microsoriumpteropu tropic
Anubais barteri nana
Nymphaelotus zenkeri
Crypt wenditti
Crypt crispatula
Nyphoides aqatica
Echindorus cordi colius
Echindorus bleheri compacta
Ludwigia Repens
One unknown plant

This is my first planted tank and only have 80 watts of light. The only problem plant has been the d. diandra.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

90 gallon:
Cyperus helferi
Crypt. balansae
Crypt. wendtii red
Crypt. wendtii green
Crypt. pygmaea
Barclaya longifolia red
Eleocharis acicularis
Eleocharis parvula
Saggitaria subulata
Marsilea crenata
Marsilea minuta (?)
Ludwigia brevipes
Ludwigia repens
Echinodorus sp. ozelot
Echinodorus bleheri
Cabomba pulcherrima
Hygrophila difformis
Alternanthera reineckii
Alternanthera reineckii "roseafolia"
Eichhornia diversifolia
Ammania gracilis
Proserpinaca palustris
Nesaea sp. red
Lilaeopsis novae zelandiaea
Nymphaea lotus "zenkeri"
Vallisneria gigantea
Vallisneria spiralis
Vallisneria tortifolia
Eusteralis stellata
Eusteralis stellata "broad leaf"
Anubias nana "petite"
Ludwigia cuba
Limnophila aromaticoides red
Riccia
One unid'ed plant

Tank pic:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=752


----------



## StLouisGuy (Nov 12, 2004)

Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'
Bacopa caroliniana
Cladophora aegagropila (marimo ball)
Echinodorus tenellus var "narrow"
Glossostigma elatinoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hygrophila polysperma (sunset hygro)
Juncus repens
Kleiner Bar Sword
Lobelia cardinalis 'Small Form'
Ludwigia repens
Marselia quadrifoil
Monosolenium tenerum
Myriophylum Mattogrossense 
Pogostemon helferi
Ranalisma rostrata 
Riccia fluitans
Rotala rotundifolia
Unidentified Crypt
Unidentified Moss
Christmas Moss
Taiwan Moss
Erect Moss
Nano Moss


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

hmmm, 75gallon...

cyperus helferi
bolbitus
dwarf sag
java moss
java fern 'windelov'
java fern narrow leaf v.
anubia itsbig LOL (?)
E. bleheri
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia sp. "cuba"
hairgrass (acicularis?) 
watersprite
Potamogeton gayi
Potamogeton malaianus
rotala indica
rotala macranda
riccia fluitans
wendtii crypt


Oh man... I'll have to come back...I forgot the names of a couple more plants. 
No , seriously....I am really tryin to cut back and limit the number of varieties in my tank ! 
:iamwithst


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh my god... I thought I was bad... you people have issues ! roud:


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Magnus said:


> of your collectoritis tanks, people ! Has anyone here ever achieved the 1 plant/gallon status?


you mean one species/gallon? yes i have, in my old 3 gallon :tongue: 
if you mean one plant, i have about 1 billion java fern/gallon


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

100 gallon:
Limnophila sessiliflora
Aponogeton crispus
Rotala indica
Ludwigia inclinata var. Cuba
E. stellata
java ferns
bolbitis
H. micranthemoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Ludwigia peruensis
Ludwigia repens
Cyperus helferi
Micranthemum umbrosum
Hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"
Glossostigma
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Vallisneria spiralis
Bacopa caroliniana


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Magnus, I took a look at site, very nice. One thing that really make a site nice is crisp clear pitures, what camera are you using.


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

I WIN I WIN!!!

augh...I have too many plants...

Didiplis diandra
Anthera reineckii
Red tiger lotus
Glosso
Assorted crypt.
Apongeton crispus
Taiwan moss
erect moss
weeping moss
java moss
willow moss
Aldrovanda v.
frogbit
N. micrantha
Apongeton crispus
Green lotus
Hygrophila sp. "ceylon"
Ludwigia sp. "cuba"
Ludwigia brevipes
Hydrotriche hottoniiflora 
Limnophila aromatica
Rotala macrandra "red"
Rotala macrandra 'green"
Rotala sp. "green"
Rotala sp. "nanjenshan"
Windelov java fern
Eriocaulon cinereum
Limnophila sessiflora
Hygrophila corymbosa ''angustifolia''
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Riccia
Ranunculus papulentus
Elatine orientaris (sinking form)
Bacopa sp. "pink"
Bacopa sp. "purple"
Rotala sp. "vietnam"
Tonina fluviatilis
Ludwigia sp. "pantanal"
HC
pellia
downoi
Najas indica
Polygonum sp. "sao paulo"
unidentified native plant

1/4 are in my aquascaped 20 gallon and the other 3/4 are in another 20 gallon grow out, most of those plants I just keep in "reserve" because once I have a species I don't feel right getting rid of it because I might want it later on

the good news is that each new aquascape I do I actually pick out the plants for it now!!


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

Collectoritis is a really bad thing, there's just no end to it 

I have to speak in past tense. I have 0 plants now. I had to get rid of all of my plants because of a serious fish disease. But after desinfection (and desinfection and desinfection) I am able to put water in again. I have already a shopping list ready, it contains only 32 species, I'm so proud of myself.  

This was the status of my tank (132 us gal., 500 liters) a bit before the tear down:

Alternanthera aquatica
Alternanthera reineckii ''lilacina'' ('Purple')
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
Aponogeton boivinianus
Bolbitis heudelotii
Cardamine lyrata
about 5-6 crypt species, I'm not sure of all of their names:
Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne x willisii
Echinodorus 'Ozelot' (Green)
Echinodorus cordifolius ''ovalis''
Echinodorus macrophyllus
Echinodorus martii (maior)
Echinodorus osiris
Echinodorus quadricostatus var. ''magdalenensis''
Echinodorus tenellus
Eleocharis acicularis
Eusteralis stellata
Glossostigma elatinoides
Gymnocoronis spilanthoides
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides (maritima)
Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis''
Hygrophila difformis
Hygroryza aristata
Limnophila aquatica
Limnophila aromatica
Lindernia rotundifolia
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba'')
Ludwigia repens
Lysimachia nummularia
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Myriophyllum aquaticum
Nesaea crassicaulis
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Nymphoides aquatica
Phyllanthus fluitans
Riccia fluitans
Rotala macrandra
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan''
Sagittaria platyphylla
Sagittaria subulata
Salvinia natans
Samolus valerandi
Shinnersia rivularis
Spirodela polyrhiza
Vallisneria americana (gigantea)
Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis
Vallisneria spiralis ''Tiger''
Vesicularia dubyana
Zosterella dubia

58 species and I have a feeling I left some out. 

Picture, another.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Man, I have collectoritis, for sure. Not quite as bad as you guys (or maybe I just don't have the resources you do!) and I used to be a lot worse, but here are all the plants I've kept at one time or another (someone send me a new plant so I can make it an even 50!)...

_Ammannia gracilis
Anubias barteri 'coffeefolia'
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias Frazeri
Anubias lanceolata
Aponogeton crispus 
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Bacopa caroliniana 
Bolbitis heudelotii 
Cabomba caroliniana 
Ceratophyllum demersum 
Cryptocoryne beckettii 
Cryptocoryne moehlmannii
Cryptocoryne walkeri (lutea)
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne Willisii
Didiplis diandra
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus 'Compacta'
Echinodorus tenellus
Egeria densa
Eleocharis parvula
Eusteralis stellata 
Glossostigma elatinoides 
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Hydrocotyle verticillata 
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'
Hygrophila difformis 
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Linderinia rotundafolia
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata
Ludwigia repens
Marsilea quadrifolia
Microsorum pteropus
Microsorum pteropus 'narrow'
Monosolenium tenerum 'Pellia'
Narrowleaf Java Fern
Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri)
Riccia fluitans 
Rotala macranda
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala wallichii 
Vallisneria americana (gigantea)
Vesicularia dubyana_

Some have died in short order (soft water species like Didiplis diandra), some have been eaten (Rotala wallichii has been lunch for my SAE's several times), and some I've actually gotten rid of. Usually because they grew too fast, like hornwort, water sprite, egeria densa, etc.

Mike, we need to see your list!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Ohhhhh..... Sam is cheating !

This is in reference to how many plant varieties in a tank at one time Sam... not how many you have had ever... LMAO !

Cheater ... cheater... cheater ! :tongue: :hihi:


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

my sig has all my plants, its alot so be ware lol


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

Clearly fishfry and -rain need a break. From my experience, having too many plants = spending too much time staring at tank => no work done. Nevertheless,







of collectoritic tanks please?


















In these pictures:
Cyperus helferi 
Ludwigia arcuata 
L. sp. 'Cuba' 
Glosso 
Pearlgrass 
Bacopa australis 
B. monnierii 
Potamogeton gayii 
P. malaianus 
P. perfoliatus 
Crypt. wendtii 
C. walkerii 
C. lucens 
C. beckettii 
C. parva 
Ammania gracilis 
Hottonia palustris 
Limnophila aromatica 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Lindernia rotundifolia var. 
Microcarpea minima
There's also a floating Gratiola sp. waiting to be planted at the top...
21 species / 20g, beat that! :tongue:


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

That's an awesome tank. I feel physical pain for just looking at it, must be my withdrawal symptoms. It feels so weird not to have any plants at the moment. But when I get my paludarium started I will buy myself _Ipomoea aquatica_ seeds and see how it works in a tank  Girls need to buy new things to survive, right?


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> Rotala wallichii has been lunch for my SAE's several times.


 Is this the sign of a hopeless optimist? 

I'm still hopeful that I will find just the right spot in some tank some day to grow this plant.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Magnus said:


> Clearly fishfry and -rain need a break. From my experience, having too many plants = spending too much time staring at tank => no work done. Nevertheless,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection and great aquascape. It's possible to grow plants along those lines in smaller aquariums and beat that ratio, but hard to work it into an acceptable scape. roud:


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Doh, this is how many people have had in their tank at a single time?!! Geez! Even in a huge tank, you might be able to keep one or two stems of each, LOL

FishWife, you could definitely call me a hopeless optimist. I keep thinking "maybe this time, things will be different" and I take the plunge yet again. I'll probably try them again - but not with SAE's!


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is the list(59 speices) CURRENTLY in my 100gallon tank. Many more to be added soon. Did I win  


ammania 'bonsai'
ammania senagalansis
ammania gracilis
anubia unknown
anubia berteri var nanan
anubia coffefolia
Alternanthera 'sunset'
Bolbitis heudelotti
crypt balansee
crypt wendii
cyperus helferi
cabomba furcata
didiplis diandra
Eichhornia diversifolia
echinodorus sp(unknown)
echinodorus tellenus
Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
elatine tiandra
eusteralis stellata
glossostigma elatinoides
Hedyotis sp. Rio
Heteranthera zosterifolia 
hygrophila difformis
hygrophila combyosa 'compacta'
hygrophila sp 'Ceylon'
hygrophila polysperma
hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'
hygrocotyle leucophalata
hygrocotyle verticillata
Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea'
limnophila aromaticoides
linnerdia rotundifolia
Lobelia cardinalis 'small form'
ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Pantanal'
ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
ludwigia glandulosa
ludwigia arcuata
ludwigia ovalis
ludwigia repens
marselia 
Mayaca fluviatilis 
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
myriophyllum matogrossense 'green'
Nymphaea zenkeri (red)
nesaea sp 'red leaved'
potomegeton gayi
Proserpinaca palustris
rotala macrandra
rotala macrandra"green"
rotala magenta
rotala rotundifolia
rotala rotundifolia(red)
rotala rotundifolia "green"
rotala nanjenshan
rotala wallichii
sagittaria subulata
Vallisneria spiralis
val sp(Corkscrew )

I feel the species/gallon rule does not work too well for different tank sizes, much like wpg rule. The ability to squeeze in more plants is proportional to bottom area, not volume. For example, I have no problem at 2 species/gallon with my 10 gallon tank, but I am having a hard time achieving even 1 species/gallon in my 100gallon


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Man, how do you all find room for that many species of plants in one tank? I'm having a hard time keeping what I've got under control


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Magnus, that tank looks incredible. I'm sort of getting in that direction, but with a more flat foreground rather than sloping. I've got some Elatine trianda and Bylxa on its way to add to my list...of course redoing the scape this past weekend has made a little room. 

Shalu...right now I think you're the winner if all of those are in your tank!! I thought I had it bad!!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

shalu said:


> Here is the list(59 speices) CURRENTLY in my 100gallon tank. Many more to be added soon. Did I win
> 
> 
> ammania 'bonsai'
> ...


Dang, Sha...nice collection there. roud: One of these days, you're gonna find me at your front door, with bags and a pair of pruning scissors. :hihi:


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

lets see see if you can pick out the collectoritus tank LOL

5g:
Weeping moss
Hemianthus callitrichoides

10g:
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Petite nana
C. Willisii
Blyxa japonica
Hottonia
Rotala indica
2 leaf hemianthus

30g:
Cladophora sp.
Unknown fissidens sp.
marsilea minuta
C. retrospiralis
anubias nana
C. Lucens
Hornwort (just floating)
Bacopa Australis (just floating)

29g:
Anubias nana, marbled
Anubias nana, petite
C. Albida
C. Becketii
C. Petchii
C. Moehlmannii
C. usteriana
C. Blassii
Eusteralis Stellata 'braod leaf"
ludwigia sp cuba
ludwigia glandulosa
2 leaf hemianthus
Ranalisma rostrata
E. Red Flame
E. Lothorio
E. Horizontalis
E. Kleiner bar
E. Agustifolia
Blyxa Japonica

..I think that is it LOL
Rotala sp vietnam


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Perhaps this should be done as PPG and not total plants LOL


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

The thing that keeps me from collectoritis at this point is just lack of tank space. I'm a bit of a pack rat to begin with, so it's a natural tendency. I'm realizing that in my aquascaping, though, that less is definitely more. I haven't reached the point of discipline to get rid of the extraneous-looking stuff.

If I could have it all, there would be a fish room with a rack of 30g tanks just for farming and keeping species, and the aquascaped tank would only have what really fits.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Ibn said:


> Dang, Sha...nice collection there. roud: One of these days, you're gonna find me at your front door, with bags and a pair of pruning scissors. :hihi:


Eric, I am not ready for open house at least for a few more months. In the mean time, I will be going to the SFBAAPS plant swaps roud: Got lots of nice plants from the last one you missed in San Jose.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

In my 40:
Hygro 'Tropical Sunset'
Rotala rotundifolia
Bacopa caroliniana
C. wendtii
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hornwort (not by choice  )
Riccia

125:
Hygro 'Tropical Sunset'
H. corymbosa 'compact'
Rotala rotundifolia
Pogostemon stellata
C. wendtii
C. wallisii
C. walkeri
C. 'Mi oya'
C. balansae
C. spiralis
C. parva
C. lutea
Java Fern (regular, narrow and lace)
Java moss
Anubias petitie nan
A. coffeefolia
Hottnoia
Ammania 'bonsai'
Potamogeton malaianus
P. perfolatus
Blyxa auberti
Dwarf Lobelia
Ludwigia brevipes
Chain swords
Glosso
Marselia
Dwarf hairgrass
Riccia

20:
Java Fern
Java moss
Xmas moss
Pellia
A. nana
A. Coffeefolia
A. verigated petite nana
Hemianthus sp. (2 leaf)
C. wendtii
C. spiralis
Riccia (unfortunately :icon_frow )

Probably 80% of these plants I ontained from plant swaps.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Bill, I will be bringing a few stems of L. 'Cuba' to this weekend's plant swap, if you want to give it another try. I can't kill this weed even if I wanted to


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks Sha. I 've been doing pretty well with the stellata so maybe it's time to give the 'cuba' another shot.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I think it was Jeff that first used the word Collectoris about me some years ago.

This disease means you need more tanks.

One easy way around it, rotate.
Keep some plants for 6 months, then get rid of them!
Add a new one in it's place.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I had 100species in a 90 gallon tank.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

I forgot one!! 

duckweed _Landoltia punctata_


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

plantbrain said:


> One easy way around it, rotate.
> Keep some plants for 6 months, then get rid of them!
> Add a new one in it's place.
> 
> ...



For me, it is to have a collectoritus tank and the rest normal tanks LOL.

unfortunately/fortunately, I am getting a new tank to replace the collectoritus tank. Not going to waste a custom tank/T5HO/ADA tank on collectoritus LOL


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Hemianthus micanthremoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Proserpinaca palustris
Hyrophila balsamica
Hygrophila polysperma
Hygrophila difformis
Polygonum "Kawanagoenum"
Ludwigia brevipes
Blyxa Japonica
Erect Moss
Java Moss
Weeping Moss
Microsorium pteropus (narrow, regular, and windelov)
Monosolenium tenerum
Limnophila sessiflora
Glossostigma elatinoides
Ranunculus inundatus
Riccia fluitans "dwarf"
Pogostemon helferi
Echinodorus "Kleiner Bar"
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Rotala "green"



Note: About half these plants are single specimens that I just keep around in their own litle corner of my 37 because I can't bear to part myself with a species. My ten and my 15 use two species each. One is crypts and java moss while the other is java fern and moss. I can easily part with a fish species before a plant.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I can't bear to part myself with a species.


Oh boy! Can I relate!

I have so many bit and pieces floating about. When a collected plant gets too dense, I thin out all but one or two stems and leave it. I then come back a month or so later and thin it out again. Over and over and over and over..... 

Mike


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

It's gotten to the point that going to an LFS is boring unless they have something reeeeeaallly hard to get and then I think to myself: do I reeeeeeally need to get a haircut this month? Suffice it to say, my hair's gotten pretty long and I've gone about a year now without going to a salon. :icon_redf 


I've collected many more and these are just a few of my tanks, but you get the idea. 
alternanthera reinicki
barclaya
aponogeton natans
java moss
nymphaea zenkeri
nymphaea red
ammania senegalensis
limnophilia aromatia
baby tears
didiplis diandra
heteranthera dubia
sunset hygro
bacopa monnieri
hydrocotyle verticillata
c. becketii
c. wendtii copper
c. lutea
echinodorus tennelus
blyxxa japonica
potomageton gayi
nesea
a. ulvaceus

fauna:
5 long-finned rosy barbs
9 congo tetras
1 gold gourami
1 long-finned serpae
1 ghost glass catfish
1 red parrot cichlid
4 gold white clouds
9 harlequin rasboras
1 pristella tetra
1 silvertip tetra
3 ottos
7 cories 
1 neon rainbow
2 platies


15g guppy tank
marsilea quadrifolia
cyperus helferi
c. balansae
rotala indica
banana plants
c. willisi
c. undulata
c. wendtii red
java moss
java fern
pelia
anubius petite nana
lileopsis brasilianis

fauna:
gazillion guppies 
1 platy
1 rubber-lipped pleco
2 freshwater abalone

20g axolotl tank
red rubin sword
a. frazeri
a. nana
nymphaea red
apon. natans
apon. undulata
c. lutea
phyllanthus fluitans
java moss and java fern

fauna:
Aslan the axolotl
several brave feeder guppies
a dozen conniving ghost shrimp
one lone cherry shrimp



We should start a collectoritis club.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow, I thought I had it bad. I guess that is relative. 

90 gallon
Alternanthera reineckii
Anubias barteri var. nana
Ludwigia repens
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Ludwigia brevipes
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Cryptocoryne. balansae
Cryptocoryne. wendtii green X tall
Cryptocoryne.wendtii bronze
Cryptocoryne.wendtii brown
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
rotalla wallichii
Pistia stratiotes
Eustralis stellata (narrow var.) 
Limnophila aromatica


26gallon
Limnophila aquatica
Nymphaea lotus var rubra
Sunset hygro
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hygrophila difformis
Hemianthus macranthemoides
Alternanthera reineckii

Probably 20 plus of dear departed specie in the belly of various cichlids or floating in the algae friendly tanks of a LFS.


----------



## jimmydrsv (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmmm, i guess i would be the opposite of you guys not keeping enough different plants. Maybe I can try and put in a few new species. :hihi: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v407/jimmydrsv/tank.jpg


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Magnus said:


> of your collectoritis tanks, people ! Has anyone here ever achieved the 1 plant/gallon status?


71 plants, 90 gallons, and it still looked somewhat decent about 12 years ago.

So maybe in 12 years you all might break the habit
I smoked for 13 years so it can take some time to quit!

Few had even seen that many species back then so it was a novelty.
Other's claimed that it could not be done, plants would attack eachother(rubbish).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## spinjector (Mar 20, 2005)

wow guys... if i had a rubber stamp that said "PROPELLERHEADS" i would get a red ink pad and stamp it all over this thread - and then one big one right on my forehead... :icon_mrgr

nice tank pics btw - mine are nice, but damn those are amazing...


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

No doubt! You people are afflicted!! 

Of course, I can't say anything. I'll probably be the same one day. You know what they say. "Oh, you may think that little planted 10 gallon tank is harmless now, but it's a gateway drug."

I am currently exceeding the one plant/gallon ratio with 11 species.

Anacharis
Stargrass (Heteranthera Zosterifolia)
Ludwigia sp. 'Cuba' (Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata)
Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)
Cabomba
Potamogeton Gayi
Microsword
Wisteria
Red Ludwigia
Red Temple (Alternanthera Reineckii)
Moneywort


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

*Sweet! Back from the dead!*

I forgot about this thread!  

I've completely thinned out my "collection"...right now its: 

Lobelia cardinalis
Limnophila aromatica
Polygonum
Hygrophilla balsamica
Nymphea zenkeri (tiger lotus)
Nymphoides 'taiwan'
Ludwigia sp. 'green'
Ludwigia sp. 'rubin'
Pogostemon helferi
Sagittaria subulata
Sagittaria chiliensis


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I got all of these

Ammania Bonsai Koehne
bolbitus
hygro ceylon
Hygro red
utricularia sp.
e stellata broad leaf
Polygonum Sao Paulo
polygonum Kawagoeanum
Polygonum muricatum
Hemigraphis Traian
arthraxon sp
Ranunculus papulentus
ludwigia cuba
murdania spirata
juncus repens
tonina fluviatilis
tonina belem
Tonina sp from Manaus
Pogostemon helferi


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

Current collection:

10gal:
B. japonica
A. barteri nana petite
L. palustris
H. micranthemoides
A. reinickii

50gal:
R. rotundafolia
B. australis
L. repens
B. japonica
C. wendtii
C. spiralis
A. barteri nana
A. barteri nana petite
A. reinickii

50gal:
L. aromatica
A. barteri nana
A. barteri nana petite
H. micranthemoides
C. wendtii
H. palustris
L. cardinalis
L. nummularia
A. reinickii
E. triandra
B. japonica


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

*You mean it gets worst?*

OK, I know I'm a noob, and a 55 is a tough tank to plant:
Vesicularia dubyana
Ceratopteris thalictroides
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Ludwigia repens
Cryptocoryne wendtii 
Echinodorus x barthii 
Bacopa monnieri
Ceratophyllum submersum
Anacharis
Rotala Rotundifolia

All this thread tells me is that I'm still in store for a world of hurt.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Georgiadawgger said:


> I've completely thinned out my "collection"...


Gee - what a coincidence. *Gadawg* thins out his collection, and mine just happens to explode!
Thanks to Ed, *turbosaurus*, and a few others out there, I think I have a firm case of collectoritis, checking in with 30 species in my 55 including:
Limnophlia aromatica
Stargrass
pogostemon stellata
corkscrew vals
nympoides 'taiwan'
elatine trianda
ludwiga brevipes
lobelia cardinalis
rotala indica
parrot's feather 
ludwiga repens (red)
ludwiga repens (green)
cabomba 
Amazon sword 
red ozelot sword 
red tiger lotus 
pennywort
frogbit
alternanthera reineckii (red temple)
Hygro 
baby tears 
mayaca
Potamogeton gayi
rotala wallichii
myriophyllum tuberculatum(?)
myriophyllum mattengrossense(?)
marselia quadrifolia
lesser bladderwort
anubias nana

Add 10 different ones from my 30:
anubias - 
-nana petite
-congensis
-frazerii
small-leafed sag
crypt wendtii bronze
crypt balansae
bacopa carolinus
Wisteria
Hygro
Potamogeton wrightii

And some java fern, java moss, and hornwort in my nano.

maybe not on a par with some of you terminal cases, but I'd say enough for a definitive diagnosis.

Re: species per gallon, we'd definitely need different categories for different sized tanks. 
It was not at all difficult to get 5 species in my 3g nano.


----------



## amitabh (Dec 16, 2005)

Here we go:

Alternathera reineckii "lilacina (Purple)" 
Alternanthera reineckii "roseafolia (Pink)" 
Hygrophila corymbosa "siamensis" 
Echinodorus bleheri
Echinodorus martii
Limnophila sessiliflora 
Lysimachia nummularia "Aurea" 
Bacopa monnieri 
Ludwigia repens "Rubin"
Myriophyllum tuberculatum (Red) 
Anubias barteri var. nana
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba" 
Glossostigma elatinoides


----------



## ja__ (Oct 2, 2005)

okay, im currently keeping:

erect moss
weeping moss
x-mas moss
mini moss
java moss
peacock moss
taiwan moss
willow moss
glossogtima elatoides
althernatera lilincia" 
cladophora aegreopholia
rotola rotundifolia
rotola rotundifolia "colerata"
tonina fluvitalis
egeria najas
egeria densa
ludwigia repens "rubin"
rotala walichii
elocharis acucilaris
elocharis vivipara 
utrucularia gibba 
lemna minor
giant duckfood
water lettuce
HC
HM
Bacopa caroliana
algea
riccia
Anubias barteri var. nana
osv......


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Georgiadawgger said:


> I forgot about this thread!
> 
> I've completely thinned out my "collection"...


Yeah, I think I prefer seeing tanks with nice stands of two to 10 species to tanks with one of this and that TIMES 30. Just my opinion. Of course I probably have 13 or 14 varieties in my larger tank, so... my pots calling my kettle black.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's wise to try using a base foreground type plant and then add some taller plant accent to it and build from there.

You can swap out different stem plants easily and still have a good feel.
The other way, join/form a club, then you trade with the other members when you want your L cuba back or the Tonia.

Rather than trying to maintain 200 species in your tanks...........you can also trade with folks on these list/forums the same way.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

I had all of this in a 20 gallon long tank. Thats 25 species in 20 gallon, so aproximately 1.25 PPG:



Ludwigia Repens
Hemianthus Micranthemoide
Limnophila Aquatica
Cryptocoryne Wendtii ''green''
Cryptocoryne Wendtii ''red''
Monosolenium Tenerum (''Pellia'')
Limnophila Aromatica "Red"
Blyxa Japonica
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Elatine Triandra
Potamogeton Gayi
Didiplis Diandra
Lobelia Cardinalis "Dwarf"
Riccia
Microsorum Pteropus "Windeløv"
Ceratopteris thalictroides ("Watersprite")
Lagarosiphon madagascariensis
Potamogeton crispus
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hygrophila polysperma "Sunset"
Vesicularia sp. "Christmas"
Anubias barteri var. nana "Petite"
Sagittaria subulata
Hygrophila polysperma "Ceylon"


----------



## The Bungulo (Aug 28, 2017)

This thread is like 49587 years old, but i need to list how many plants i have cause idk how many i have at this point
30g
hairgrass
a bunch of anubias
a ton of Jungle Val
A ton of Itallian Val
a huge bunch of purple cabomba
four groupings of java fern
A melon sword
three other swords
java moss
Blue hygro
Red temple hygro
Wisteria Hyro
some sort of mayaca
myrio-like plant
some crypts

fit somehow around two huge rocks that take up like half of the footrint


----------

